# Halloween novella - '70s style



## Skull and Book Press (Sep 12, 2013)

"Did a killer named Johnny the Hangman once lurk in the cemetery? Do cultists plan to sacrifice a trick-or-treater on Halloween night? Are their parents witches? It’s all pretty unlikely, but between the kids at the playground, and her cynical big sister's way with a scary story, Jessy doesn't know what to believe. Fortunately, it’s the spookier the better for her and her best friend Karma, as they get ready for their favorite night of the year, in this nostalgic but clear-eyed look at a small-town Halloween. This Halloween "stocking stuffer" is about kids, but suitable for adults."

My Halloween novella, The Jack-o-Lantern Box, is currently available as a FREE download through Smashwords -- http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/355793 -- and also FREE for the NOOK at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the...en-joan-kohoutek/1116947043?ean=9780578128429

If you read it and enjoy it, feel free to review. Since we're all Halloween people here, I'll admit that I'm not really comfortable with the self-promotional side of publishing, but I do think there are folks out there who would enjoy the book for its depiction of a small-town Halloween in the 1970s, and it would be awesome if we could find each other. 

Physical copies are available at Lulu, http://www.lulu.com/shop/karen-joan-kohoutek/the-jack-o-lantern-box/paperback/product-21831301.html, and also through Barnes and Noble and Amazon.


----------

